# Server im LAN erkennen



## Andy (29. Jan 2005)

Hallo!

Hab' schon etwas gesucht, aber nicht konkretes gefunden!
Also folgendes: Wie realisiert man sowas, wie in den grossen Netzwerkspielen (wie COD oder MOHAA)?
Man hat mehrere Server laufen und diese werden automatisch im Programm erkannt und angzeigt!
Genau so was würd ich auch gerne realisieren, habe aber keine Idee!

gefundene Server:
Servername 1 192.168.0.11
Servername 2 192.168.0.45
Button (aktualisieren)

Hat jemand sowas schonmal gemacht?  :? 

Danke,
Andy


----------



## DP (29. Jan 2005)

gute frage 

keine ahnung... für eine range von 100 ip-adressen würde ich so auf die schnelle jede einzeln durchgehen und mit dem timeout arbeiten.


----------



## Icewind (29. Jan 2005)

bei großen spielen würde das mit einem master server funktionieren auf dem sich jeder server anmeldet der erstellt wird...

tja und im lan... tja da musst du wohl jede ip durchgehen die in dem möglichen bereich liegt...


----------



## Andy (30. Jan 2005)

Hallo!

Tja, bleibt einem wohl nichts übrig.  :roll: 
Dann kann man nur hoffen im LAN kein A- oder B- Klasse Netz zu haben, sonst sucht man doch ein Stückchen!  :wink: 

Ansonsten, wie sieht es mit mit einem Broadcast aus?
Funktionsprinzip wie bei DHCP:
Client sendet Broadcast ins lokales Netz, Server erkennt das und sendet seine IP-Adresse an die IP-Adresse von der der Broadcast kam!

Wäre sowas möglich?   ???:L 

Andy


----------



## Icewind (30. Jan 2005)

hm... gute frage... wär die effizienteste lösung... leider wüsst ich nicht wie das gehen könnte


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Jan 2005)

Broadcast + UDP

schreibst du einfach alles selber (als Teil deines Programms)

UDP Paket "Wer ist da" an die Broadcastadresse schicken

auf jedem Rechner einen Lauscher, der auf ein "Wer ist da" mit einem "Ich bin da" antwortet


----------



## Andy (31. Jan 2005)

Hallo!



			
				Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Broadcast + UDP
> 
> schreibst du einfach alles selber (als Teil deines Programms)
> 
> ...



Genau das habe ich mir auch überlegt! Hab's auch schon implementiert! Funktioniert auch!   

Ich werde es jetzt nur noch als universell einsetzbare Klasse umschreiben und dann hier zu Verfügung stellen! 

Bis dann,

Andy


----------



## Andy (31. Jan 2005)

Hallo!

Wie schon versprochen, hab' ich das Ganze mal implementiert.   

Siehe http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=75890#75890!

Andy


----------

